# First of the year!



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Good friend Mike, his boy Joe and friend Nick wanted to try out the new gigs they got for Christmas. I took them to some of my wade gigging honey holes and we found fish at both spots we hit. First stop water was cold and no life, saw one pinfish and a ton of tiny bait fish. Decided to turn it around and about halfway back to the landing Mike found a nice one, think he got a little excited cuz it was a swing, miss and a very disappointed Mikey. Saw a school of mullet same time, was almost like the water lit up with life for a moment there and then nothing so we thought we would try the Gulf for something different. Was too wavy for the boys, they got a little soaked, but wanted to hit up another spot and glad we made the call. Saw three at this stop, gigged two of them, one was pretty short and Nick wanted a ray for eating so he got a small ray as well. All in all was a good night, Nick gigged his first flounder ever and Joe gigged one also. Fish were at 12.5" and 17". Was great to get back out on the water and see the boys gig a couple.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like they had a blast. Glad they are enjoying their gifts.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Cool deal. Them boys will be eating well'


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Saw this report and photo on another site. Great to see it again with a larger photo. Thanks for sharing it on this site.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Start them boys off young and they will be floundering always !!! Nice kill :thumbsup:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Man you stick those first fish so hard! Congrats to your boys


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome great job guys!!!!


----------

